# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Rus-İran orduları Suriye'ye girerse! Dün gün boyu terör saldırılarını

## anau

*Rus-İran orduları Suriye'ye girerse!*Dün gün boyu terör saldırılarını, şehitleri, operasyonlar konuştuk. Leyla Zana'nın açıklamaları, Kandil'den sinyaller, Barzani-Talabani ateşkes söylentileri, PKK içindeki bölünme tartışmaları sonrası ağır bir fatura konuldu önümüze.
'PKK'nın silah bırakması' çok kolay tartışılan, kolay hüküm verilen bir mesele gibi ele alınıyor. Kürt meselesi-terör meselesi ayrıştırması üzerinden çözümler üretiliyor. Oysa PKK sadece PKK değildir. PKK, Batılı bütün başkentlerdir, bölgedeki bütün güçlerdir, karmaşık istihbarat hesaplaşmalarıdır, bölgesel güç mücadelesinin ana unsurlarından biridir. Bu gerçek hep unutulur, günübirlik büyük sözler söylenir, ölümler devam eder...
Bırakalım diğer bağlantılı gelişmeleri, ülkelerin pozisyonlarını... Suriye meselesi bitmeden PKK ya da terörle mücadelede mesafe alınması mümkün değildir, olmayacaktır. O zaman 'PKK'yı Suriye destekliyor' desek yetiyor mu? Hayır..
Suriye meselesi ile PKK kartı arasında ilişki kuran Suriye'nin çok ötesinde güçlerin de olduğunu pekala biliyoruz. Bölgedeki her gelişmenin karmaşıklığına dikkat çekmeye çalışıyoruz. 'Dost ve müttefik' güçlerin, Suriye konusunda aynı safta yer aldığımız güçlerin bile PKK kartı üzerinden iş yürüttüğü alenen ortada değil mi?
Suriye'deki iç savaş, rejimi değiştirme girişimlerinin hangi aşamaya geldiğine dikkat edelim. Muhaliflerle rejim arasındaki mücadele, Atlantik güçleriyle Asyalı güçler arasında çok sert bir hesaplaşmaya dönüştü. Bu haliyle, hesaplaşma devam ederse, Suriye'de kimse kazanamayacak. üzgürlük için kan akıtanlar, can verenler daha büyük bir savaşın kurbanları olacak.
Meksika'daki G-20 Zirvesi'nde Barack Obama ile Vladimir Putin arasındaki görüşmenin detayları ortaya çıktığında bu hesaplaşmanın, Suriye meselesindeki zorluğun ayrıntılarını da göreceğiz. Elbette ne konuşuldu bilmiyoruz ama kötü bir görüşme olduğu kesin.
ABD-Rusya bilek güreşi ne kadar devam eder, Rusya ne kadar direnir, kim geri adım atar, ne tür pazarlıklar yapılır, ne zaman bir uzlaşma sağlanır ya da sağlanır mı, hep birlikte göreceğiz.
Ancak bu görüşme öncesi İran ve Suriye kaynaklı bir haber gerçekten ürkütücüydü. İddialara göre, Temmuz ayında Suriye'de Ortadoğu'nun gördüğü en büyük askeri tatbikat yapılacak.
Yaklaşık doksan bin askerin, yüzlerce uçağın, bine yakın tankın ve deniz kuvvetlerinin katılacağı tatbikat gerçekleşirse, bu bölgede bambaşka bir senaryoyla karşılaşacağız demektir. Rusya, üin, İran ve Suriye ortak tatbikatı ABD'ye de, İsrail'e de, Türkiye'ye de meydan okuma anlamına gelecek.
Bu kadar kapsamlı bir operasyonun olacağına ihtimal vermek zor. Eğer gerçekleşirse Suriye, Rusya ve İran tarafından adeta işgal edilmiş olacak!
Taraflar tatbikat iddiasını resmen doğrulamadı. Ancak Rus savaş gemilerinin Akdeniz'e açılmak için hazırlık yaptığı, Sivastopol'daki Karadeniz Donanması'nın Nicolay Filchenko, Ceasar Kunikov'un Suriye'nin Tartus limanına gönderileceği, Rus donanmasının Akdeniz'de ağırlığını artıracağı söyleniyor. Belki bu hazırlık, iddia edilen o büyük tatbikat içindir, belki Suriye'ye zaten verilen lojistik destek kapsamındadır, bilemiyoruz.
Ancak Moskova'nın Suriye konusunda tahminlerden çok daha sert bir tutum içine girmesi, geçtiğimiz günlerde Rusya-üin ortak açıklamaları, Moskova-İran ittifakının keskin tutumu endişeleri artırıyor.
En büyük hata, Suriye meselesini basite almaktı. Hala aynı hata üzerinden ısrar ediliyor. Rejimin zayıflığı, ülkenin fakirliği, yönetimin zulmü göz önüne alınarak, bu ülkede her şeyin çabucak biteceğine inanıldı. Rejim çökse de, Suriye meselesi zor olmaya devam edecektir. Rejim çökse de İran hatta Rusya, bölgedeki savaşını devam ettirecektir.
Moskova'nın bu kadar kararlı durmayacağını varsaymak da hatalıydı. şahsen ben Rusya'nın bir tür pazarlıkla ikna edileceğine inanmıştım ama yanıldım. üyleyse burada çok daha büyük bir kavga var ve bizler yeni yeni bunu görmeye başlıyoruz.
Eğer İran, Rusya ve üin Suriye'yi böylesine savunacaksa, bu kapsamda bir meydan okumaya girecekse, Suriye topraklarını tatbikat alanına çevirecekse, ABD ve müttefiklerinin boş durmayacağını söylemeye gerek yok. Obama-Putin görüşmesi tahmin edildiği kadar gergin geçmişse, önümüzdeki günlerde Atlantik çevrelerinin de kendi meydan okumalarına tanık olacağız demektir.
Peki, nasıl bir manzara çıkıyor ortaya? Bu neyin savaşı? Bir Doğu-Batı hesaplaşması mı? Bugüne kadar açıktan böyle bir resme tanık olmadık. Yirmi yıldır, örtülü savaş zaten yaşanıyordu ancak kartların bu kadar açık oynandığını görmedik. İşte tehlike burada. Endişemiz bundan..
İnsanın aklına, Suriye'de yapılacağına inanılan Neoconlar'ın Armageddon Savaşı gelmiyor değil..

----------

